# How do you tip? Electronically⚡or Cash💰?



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Not so long ago there was a discussion about cash tips versus electronic tips.

Some, such as myself always tip electronically and made it a point to bring up how dirty cash is (along with many other negatives). Others say they always tip cash &#128181; because it's not taxed, etc.

Now with the new &#127866; scare, as a uber driver, do you still want cash tips?

As the customer, do you still prefer to give out cash tips?

&#128176; Not carrying this around &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Travison (Aug 9, 2019)

cash

be nice with your local branch, you’ll always get new crisp bills


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mostly cash since I get cash tips but if no cash then through app. Unless its doordash cause I heard the drivers see their earnings before accepting and I dont want any possible delays to get my food


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Who cares
I'm just happy if they tip

As to how I tip, I never have
I have never taken an uber/lyft anywhere
I have my own car, don't drink or chill, so I have no reason to


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I "tip in the app"


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I always tip cash. I want the recipient to get all of my tip.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Not so long ago there was a discussion about cash tips versus electronic tips.
> 
> Some, such as myself always tip electronically and made it a point to bring up how dirty cash is (along with many other negatives). Others say they always tip cash &#128181; because it's not taxed, etc.
> 
> ...


What is this "tip" you speak of?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

I tap the driver on the shoulder with my paw and ask him if he wants a tip. If he says yes, I tell him to come closer. Then I put my snout right up to his ear so he can feel my cold wet nose on his face.

Then I whisper slowly, over my hot smelly breath,

"If you're ever in the forest ... "



"In the winter ... "




"Don't eat the yellow snow!"


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Not so long ago there was a discussion about cash tips versus electronic tips.
> 
> Some, such as myself always tip electronically and made it a point to bring up how dirty cash is (along with many other negatives). Others say they always tip cash &#128181; because it's not taxed, etc.
> 
> ...


Usually in app.

I rarely pay for things in cash nowadays (although I keep some in my wallet just in case). Don't see the point fiddling around with cash and change every time I buy stuff.

Also, to me it seems more natural to tip using the same method I'm paying with.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Not so long ago there was a discussion about cash tips versus electronic tips.
> 
> Some, such as myself always tip electronically and made it a point to bring up how dirty cash is (along with many other negatives). Others say they always tip cash &#128181; because it's not taxed, etc.
> 
> ...


Electronic- you mean transistors inside the phone?? Do I tip through my transistors &#129300;
I did get a cash tip yesterday, and got rid of it right away&#128521; and washed hands. Pax was a ex fringe PGA golfer...He never played the Masters, but was able to get into the US open once. He finished in the top 20 once, then quit. Could not make a living.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Not so long ago there was a discussion about cash tips versus electronic tips.
> 
> Some, such as myself always tip electronically and made it a point to bring up how dirty cash is (along with many other negatives). Others say they always tip cash &#128181; because it's not taxed, etc.
> 
> Now with the new &#127866; scare, as a uber driver, do you still want cash tips?


You bet I do. The more, the merrier.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Usually in-app. Nowadays it’s not that common to have cash on me...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I make sure I have cash if I'm going to be using a service where I'll be tipping. The Gov't gets enough of my money as is.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I’m cashless. Now if I could get wife to go cashless I wouldn’t have to get cash FOR her.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Cash tips guarantee a 5 star on the driver and rider side.

I always have change for a $100 for the ones that think they can pull one out as if they want to tip and are making a play I don’t have change.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Now with the new scare, as a uber driver, do you still want cash tips?


I still get cash in the cab, so I have no preference, even if I am driving the Uber/Lyft car that day.



Mkang14 said:


> As the customer, do you still prefer to give out cash tips?


I always tip in-application. If I use a cab, I pay with a card, so I add a tip to the charge.



Jon Stoppable said:


> "Don't eat the yellow snow!"


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

In my home market, always through the app because the rides I take here are short and I don't tend to carry much cash. 

While I was in NJ, I tipped cash when I got in and also in the app. While there, I either crossed over between NYC and NJ or did very long rides within NJ that took the driver at least 30 miles away. 

I also tipped cash when I was in Ireland - I took an UberBlack (UberX isn't allowed) - the driver just looked at me with wide eyes and said "Wow! That's a first on a ride through Uber". I was like "Seriously? You've never received a tip with Uber?" 😳 He obviously had his own clientele outside of Uber and only logged on when he was otherwise free.

So, my answer is...it depends. 😁


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> He obviously had his own clientele outside of Uber and only logged on when he was otherwise free.


That was the original concept of Uber. It was only for limousines/black cars. The idea was that the limousine drivers would be "radio" cab drivers between bookings. This is why Uber Black was the first Uber.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That was the original concept of Uber. It was only for limousines/black cars. The idea was that the limousine drivers would be "radio" cab drivers between bookings. This is why Uber Black was the first Uber.


Right! &#128513; My point was more that he obviously got tips...just not through Uber. So, not only does Uber take a cut of his earnings, he could expect no tip. I feel like it has to be pretty slow to justify taking Uber rides. &#128563;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I feel like it has to be pretty slow to justify taking Uber rides.


Yes, that would be correct. If you have nothing better to do, you might as well make a dollar or two.

Uber Taxi works well in my market, but it does not work so well in others. In Orlando, Florida, they take a sizable chunk from the driver. Thus, it makes it not worth the bother if it is busy for the cab. If it is slow, a short loaf is better than zero.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Interesting &#129300;

So even with the Corona going around, many of you are not deterred from using cash.

You really have to wonder how much bodily fluids and from which orifice(s) has been on that bill.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

MY trips are short just down to pick up the uber mobile after oil change and tire rotation so always Tip $3 cash and sometime add a little in the app as well.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I try to do a combination, give a tip on my debit card, and then tip cash.

Saturday, I got a tea at a coffee shop. The woman seemed stunned when I gave her a cash tip.



Mkang14 said:


> Interesting &#129300;
> 
> So even with the Corona going around, many of you are not deterred from using cash.
> 
> ...


I've thought of that before about icky things on cash, way before the coronavirus. I use the cash that pax gave me.

I prefer just using my debit card, but I give cash because I know the servers prefer cash. I rarely go to a coffee shop or out to dinner anyways. And no tipping at Culver's.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

If I have suitable cash, I'll tip my driver in cash. If not, in the app it is, before the ride ends, so I can tell the driver that it's already there. No "I'll tip in the app." from me.

From pax? I don't care which method it comes in. I don't discriminate. As long as it comes. Cash is always nice, but app is fine, too. My tipping percentage is around 75-80%, so I'm okay with both methods.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Never carry cash. Always electronic tipping.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Cash is king , I still like the feel of having cash in my pocket


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

If I got enough cash, I give them that. If I don't, it's in app.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ubertool said:


> Cash is king , I still like the feel of having cash in my pocket


Overruled. Theres a new king


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> Cash tips guarantee a 5 star on the driver and rider side.
> 
> I always have change for a $100 for the ones that think they can pull one out as if they want to tip and are making a play I don't have change.


I have only 1 starred 7 people. 3 of those had already tipped. A dangerous or rude person is still dangerous or rude even if they tip 100%.

If I have cash I will tip cash, but often I just do not carry cash anymore, so usually I tip in the app.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I'm not scared of coronavirus. I'm 33, and healthy. Coronavirus is just the new flu. If you are old, with other diseases, do avoid the coronavirus. If you are a strong, healthy 33 year old guy, don't change because of the _new flu_.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I'm not scared of coronavirus. I'm 33, and healthy. Coronavirus is just the new flu. If you are old, with other diseases, do avoid the coronavirus. If you are a strong, healthy 33 year old guy, don't change because of the _new flu_.


Parents, grandparents and other family/loved ones. I'm not scared for myself. But my dad already looks sick for the past few years and my grandparents are in their 80's &#129318;‍♀. I want them around as long as possible.

Everyone should be careful until this new scare calms down.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Nate5Star said:


> Who cares
> I'm just happy if they tip
> 
> As to how I tip, I never have
> ...


You should just take a few short rides and check out your competition lol

Ask the same questions you get asked all the time and then think to yourself if you can come up with answers better than this guy to get tips like a job interview.

And like a job interview and resume. LIE


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I'm not scared of coronavirus. I'm 33, and healthy. Coronavirus is just the new flu. If you are old, with other diseases, do avoid the coronavirus. If you are a strong, healthy 33 year old guy, don't change because of the _new flu_.


I'm 55 and not worried either. I have no outlying health issues, and we think we already had it anyways


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Parents, grandparents and other family/loved ones. I'm not scared for myself. But my dad already looks sick for the past few years and my grandparents are in their 80's &#129318;‍♀. I want them around as long as possible.
> 
> Everyone should be careful until this new scare calms down.


Well that yes, I agree. But me myself: I tip cash (that's the thread's question). I'm not sick.

BTW: I chose the _no tip, I'm cheap_ answer because it's funny ☺


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Not so long ago there was a discussion about cash tips versus electronic tips.
> 
> Some, such as myself always tip electronically and made it a point to bring up how dirty cash is (along with many other negatives). Others say they always tip cash &#128181; because it's not taxed, etc.
> 
> ...


I'm 100% electronic. And tip all drivers who provide good service. &#128077;

And, also, carry very little cash anymore.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I never tip cash because I don't have it on me. So I do a standard thing of $3 in the app for a short trip or $5 if it's a little longer. With the caveat that it was safe and the driver was pleasant. I don't really understand people going out for the night and not tipping. I always do it when I am a pax and going for drinks, and really, what is $3 if you're going to spend $100-150 on booze or whatever anyway.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Overruled. Theres a new king
> View attachment 427000


And consuming enough, of this great beverage, renders one totally immune to the virus &#127867;.
&#128077;


----------



## Cubs44 (Jul 12, 2019)

"Green is always king"


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Overruled. Theres a new king
> View attachment 427000


Synonym of "corona": crown. &#128081;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

No matter where, I tip in cash.
If I'm at a restaurant and I pay with a cc, I tip in cash.

To me, a tip is a gift ... between me and the recipient.
The gov't (or anyone else, including the boss) doesn't need to know about it, unless the recipient _wants_ to tell.
It is nobody's business but ours.
So, I don't like the idea of a record of the 'gift'.
It's private.

So, cash.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Everyone should be careful until this new scare calms down.


Yes, please be careful. Don't drive, because you will spread the virus faster.



MiamiKid said:


> I'm 100% electronic. And tip all drivers who provide good service.


I thought tips were included.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> No matter where, I tip in cash.
> If I'm at a restaurant and I pay with a cc, I tip in cash.
> 
> To me, a tip is a gift ... between me and the recipient.
> ...


This's definitely a first. Have never, even one time tipped in cash with CC pymt. Never.

And have never seen it done by anyone else. Unheard of.



welikecamping said:


> Yes, please be careful. Don't drive, because you will spread the virus faster.
> 
> I thought tips were included.


Seems you're missing the point.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

There's a point?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> This's definitely a first. Have never, even one time tipped in cash with CC pymt. Never.
> 
> And have never seen it done by anyone else. Unheard of.
> 
> Seems you're missing the point.


It's not unheard of. I do the exact same thing. I make it a point to have enough cash to leave a good tip if I'm going to a restaurant.

The govt can eat a dick. The waiter/waitress is the one who provided good service. The government didn't do shit. Why should they get a piece?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> It's not unheard of. I do the exact same thing. I make it a point to have enough cash to leave a good tip if I'm going to a restaurant.
> 
> The govt can eat a dick. The waiter/waitress is the one who provided good service. The government didn't do shit. Why should they get a piece?


Different worlds. My people tip in the CC or the app. We're moving to a cashless society. Most millennials, and younger, don't even carry cash. I rarely do.

So, just don't expect your customers to tip in cash because we don't.

But this attitude definitely reduces the need to tip.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't carry cash hardly at all anymore. When I delivered for Domino's, I always had a roll in the pocket! Now it all goes in the bank and my goal is to hopefully only have to carry my phone some day! No wallet or credit cards. And Utah is working on an electronic/app for your drivers license. But not there 100% yet.

However, I do tip cash now when taking an Uber/Lyft and I ask or have a multiple stop. That way I can toss them cash soon as I'm back in the car from the stop as a "thank you". And not give them the "I'll hook you up in the app" nonsense.

I also get extra % points/cash back on my Chase CC when using Lyft (and think Uber maybe also). Not much but I milk every penny from everywhere I can...... shiztniz adds up over years. Already have 1 plane ticket from Chase Cashback ready to use for next year.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I always tip BOTH cash & in-app; cash is always king, and I figure the in-app tip will be a nice, welcome surprise for the driver


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Different worlds. My people tip in the CC or the app. We're moving to a cashless society. Most millennials, and younger, don't even carry cash. I rarely do.
> 
> So, just don't expect your customers to tip in cash because we don't.
> 
> But this attitude definitely reduces the need to tip.


Yes, it is a generational thing.
I always have some cash on me, at least $20 or so in small bills.

AND, I carry a $100 bill folded up behind my drivers license, because it ALWAYS works. And it has gotten me out of scrapes before, big time. I actually forget about it, till I need it. 
I got stopped by the police once because I did something stupid (u-turn) ... cop walks up and asks for drivers license and registration. I dig in my wallet and hand him the DL, then dive over to the glove compartment for the reg. I straighten up and look at him and he's standing there with my drivers license in his left hand, and the c-note in his right - - he had this "WTF" look on his face.
Shit. The bill stuck to the DL and ... I stammered and said, "Oh. That's mine. You can't have that."
He said something like "I was wondering what ...."
"Yea. I'm sorry. It's my emergency stash it musta stuck ..."
He broke out laughing and said, "Yea. This ain't Mexico buddy. Cops up here get a LOT more than that ..."

So, was he insulted at the amount? Or the offer? Didn't matter.

He gave it back to me, and let me go with a warning not to do stupid shit like u-turn across four lanes, or trying to bribe a cop with only $100.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> I have only 1 starred 7 people. 3 of those had already tipped. A dangerous or rude person is still dangerous or rude even if they tip 100%.
> 
> If I have cash I will tip cash, but often I just do not carry cash anymore, so usually I tip in the app.


If a rider punched me in the face and then gave me $20 cash tip. I will give them 5 stars


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I rarely carry cash so I always tip electronically. That is in restaurants, I have never taken a rideshare ride or cab ride as a PAX.



MiamiKid said:


> Different worlds. My people tip in the CC or the app. We're moving to a cashless society. Most millennials, and younger, don't even carry cash. I rarely do.
> 
> So, just don't expect your customers to tip in cash because we don't.
> 
> But this attitude definitely reduces the need to tip.


Fear a cashless society, what good is it? You want every transaction you ever make in life tracked? You want the government to know exactly how much money you have?

Just wait, if a cashless society ever happens I can see the government taxing every signal transaction. Want to give your kid a $100, they will end up with $80 after processing fees and forced government taxation.

In my opinion, anyone wanting a cashless society is just stupid.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cash cash cash. Cash is king. In app tips count against drivers Hourly Guarantees. There may be other algorithmic consequences too, for instance, if there is any algorithmic tendency to distribute trip values evenly among drivers. 

Credit card tips are ripe for pilfering by companies and governments.

I would consider a bitcoin tip as good as a cash tip if you are worried about cash germs.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Cash cash cash. Cash is king. In app tips count against drivers Hourly Guarantees. There may be other algorithmic consequences too, for instance, if there is any algorithmic tendency to distribute trip values evenly among drivers.
> 
> Credit card tips are ripe for pilfering by companies and governments.
> 
> I would consider a bitcoin tip as good as a cash tip if you are worried about cash germs.


Really thought you'd be on the side of the shills electronic tippers on this. Interesting &#129300;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> If a rider punched me in the face and then gave me $20 cash tip. I will give them 5 stars


I would punch him back in the face, and _THEN_ give him five stars.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Just wait, if a cashless society ever happens I can see the government taxing every signal transaction. Want to give your kid a $100, they will end up with $80 after processing fees and forced government taxation.


I am not really sure how any system of currency works, except maybe cowrie shells, those kind of make sense. Well, maybe if they still had the tasty animal inside.

But I do know that 26 USC 102 says that gifts aren't taxable income, and 26 USC 2503 provides that gifts to each person less than the annual inflation-adjusted amount (currently $15,000) are not subject to gift tax.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I am not really sure how any system of currency works, except maybe cowrie shells, those kind of make sense. Well, maybe if they still had the tasty animal inside.
> 
> But I do know that 26 USC 102 says that gifts aren't taxable income, and 26 USC 2503 provides that gifts to each person less than the annual inflation-adjusted amount (currently $15,000) are not subject to gift tax.


Then why can't I gift my topless coffee barista a $20 bill without the gov't wanting a piece?
Huh?


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Then why can't I gift my topless coffee barista a $20 bill without the gov't wanting a piece?
> Huh?


Because that is deemed a payment for service and thus involves consideration by both parties, rather than a gift where a party transfers property to the other out of affection that is not motivated by an expectation of service.

In other words, if she (or he, whatever) wasn't topless and/or a barista, would you give him or her $20?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Cash is always king. Never taxed, goes places cards can't pay, and never fails to work. This will never change.

If you're afraid of something that is eventually unavoidable anyway you might as well put yourself in a plastic bubble with a TV stuck on one channel that you like so you won't even have to touch the remote. Reality is that life doesn't stop because the wolf starts howling. It just gets a little harder and you just have to adjust a bit more.

Its kind of like...never crossing the street again because you're afraid of being hit by a car, or driving again because you're afraid of gettiing into an accident, or going outside ever again because you're afraid you might get shot on your stoop.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> I don't carry cash hardly at all anymore. When I delivered for Domino's, I always had a roll in the pocket! Now it all goes in the bank and my goal is to hopefully only have to carry my phone some day! No wallet or credit cards. And Utah is working on an electronic/app for your drivers license. But not there 100% yet.
> 
> However, I do tip cash now when taking an Uber/Lyft and I ask or have a multiple stop. That way I can toss them cash soon as I'm back in the car from the stop as a "thank you". And not give them the "I'll hook you up in the app" nonsense.
> 
> I also get extra % points/cash back on my Chase CC when using Lyft (and think Uber maybe also). Not much but I milk every penny from everywhere I can...... shiztniz adds up over years. Already have 1 plane ticket from Chase Cashback ready to use for next year.


Okay there are exceptions and multiple stops qualify. As a driver, cannot stand stops. So, when riding, make a point to not request stops.

However, in five years as a rider, I've requested like three trips w/stops. That's it. And each of those three times I tipped generously, up front, in cash.

So there's exceptions. But I'm there, all the way, on the CC points. They're huge. I pay off all cards, in full, weekly.

It's free trips to Vegas, and Miami, every year! 
&#127864;&#127958;&#128184;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Different worlds. My people tip in the CC or the app. We're moving to a cashless society. Most millennials, and younger, don't even carry cash. I rarely do.
> 
> So, just don't expect your customers to tip in cash because we don't.
> 
> But this attitude definitely reduces the need to tip.


There's no way you're a millennial or younger-I could be wrong but you sound old and stingy.

pple carry cash-there are hole in the wall spots that will only accept cash, dive bars and oh, pple who know cash is still preferred.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Cash is always king. Never taxed, goes places cards can't pay, and never fails to work. This will never change.
> 
> If you're afraid of something that is eventually unavoidable anyway you might as well put yourself in a plastic bubble with a TV stuck on one channel that you like so you won't even have to touch the remote. Reality is that life doesn't stop because the wolf starts howling. It just gets a little harder and you just have to adjust a bit more.
> 
> Its kind of like...never crossing the street again because you're afraid of being hit by a car, or driving again because you're afraid of gettiing into an accident, or going outside ever again because you're afraid you might get shot on your stoop.


Pretty extreme examples. The idea of touching something that was once up Diamond's butt doesnt seem appealing. I will still take the money though.

No crossing the street, extreme. I can walk without looking, no fear &#129464;‍♀ or I could look around to give myself a better chance of avoiding a car plowing into me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> , pple who know cash is still preferred.


I think if you speak to biz owners you would find that is not true. Cash in a pain in the wazu and takes more time to deal with. Fact. Dirty too. Just saying. Cards only, or no biz from me. buh bye.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Pretty extreme examples. The idea of touching something that was once up Diamond's butt doesnt seem appealing. I will still take the money though.
> 
> No crossing the street, extreme. I can walk without looking, no fear &#129464;‍♀ or I could look around to give myself a better chance of avoiding a car plowing into me.


True story. 
I was trying to get across the point that as there is natural danger to going outside the house, there is disease everywhere too. And no matter how many times you wash your hands, or don't touch something, you're still exposed whether you like it or not. 
You can either change your entire way of life because of something you've already been exposed to, OR you can just continue, business as usual, knowing there won't always be someone there to open the scary, dirty door instead of you.

Also, there are still businesses that do not accept cards due to the high rates charged them to do so.

Money isn't always an avoidable commodity.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Credit card tips are ripe for pilfering by companies and governments.


the earth is flat too.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I think if you speak to biz owners you would find that is not true. Cash in a pain in the wazu and takes more time to deal with. Fact. Dirty too. Just saying. Cards only, or no biz from me. buh bye.


I know plenty of business owners but a handful still prefer cash because of merchant processing fee, the flat for each swipe and percentage of the total is too much for them.

but again, we were talking about consumers not business owners in that post you quoted.

I love business owners cos they always hook me up with drinks/food when I visit. Or brought me goodies at work when I used to handle their accounts.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> True story. :smiles:
> I was trying to get across the point that as there is natural danger to going outside the house, there is disease everywhere too. And no matter how many times you wash your hands, or don't touch something, you're still exposed whether you like it or not.
> You can either change your entire way of life because of something you've already been exposed to, OR you can just continue, business as usual, knowing there won't always be someone there to open the scary, dirty door instead of you.
> 
> ...


I don't really know of anyone making extreme life decisions based on this threat (but I'm sure they're out there).

This flu took out 17 older people in a small community. When was the last time a flu did that? I think everyone should do what's within their ability to be safe. I dont mean sell the house and quit their job &#128522;.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> I think if you speak to biz owners you would find that is not true. Cash in a pain in the wazu and takes more time


Maybe large businesses that have to issue banks to cashiers, or for gas pumps.

I personally greatly prefer cash, or even check, for my non Uber businesses. What hassle is there with cash? Counting it and making change?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I don't really know of anyone making extreme life decisions based on this threat (but I'm sure they're out there).
> 
> This flu took out 17 older people in a small community. When was the last time a flu did that? I think everyone should do what's within their ability to be safe. I dont mean sell the house and quit their job &#128522;.


Of course. Mostly me venting about the nuts running around buying out stores of non perishables and hand sanitizers. Lmao


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Of course. Mostly me venting about the nuts running around buying out stores of non perishables and hand sanitizers. Lmao :biggrin:


I saw videos of the crazy Costco lines &#129318;‍♀&#128514;. Chances are they'll probably infect each other, while we're at home waiting for the crowd to go down &#129335;‍♀


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Interesting &#129300;
> 
> You really have to wonder how much bodily fluids and from which orifice(s) has been on that bill.


I take the ten crumpled up singles from the strippers I drive home and this same thing didn't bother me then, why would it bother me now?

Albeit now, I may not give it an extra sniff or three.
&#129304;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> I take the ten crumpled up singles from the strippers I drive home and this same thing didn't bother me then, why would it bother me now?
> 
> Albeit now, I may not give it an extra sniff or three.
> &#129304;


If someone hands me a soggy bill. They can keep their money.
&#128072;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I personally greatly prefer cash, or even check,


omg; did you answer the age poll? Which century you born in? A check???? -o:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> omg; did you answer the age poll? Which century you born in? A check???? -o:


Yeah, I'm 30. And I use checks all the time to send and receive money. My customers pay me with checks all the time. The government also often won't accept credit cards so the option is to drive down to the office and pay with cash, or put a check in the mail.

The only time I've ever had a problem with a check is when the customer died before I tried to cash it, causing it to bounce. Even adding the bounced check fee and the lost payment for the sale, I'm still ahead from having to pay 30 cents plus 3.5% on a ton of sales, which is roughly the deal my credit card processor gives me.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I'd still tip in cash.

If I get the Wuhan, it's probably going to be through my kids. They pick up all the sicknesses from school.

Even if I get it from a pax, it is going to be from the mere fact that I am sharing a small metal and glass box with the coughing, sneezing public with hygiene habits less than mine. The ~2 times per week I get a cash tip pales in comparision to that.

I usually ride as a pax with a $5 already preloaded in my back pocket. I actually have felt cheap only giving 5.

When tips are less that half the runs, and you'll never see the driver again, what is in it for the rider? It is for the appreciation. You can see right then, which is something an in app tip cannot. Probably the first cash tip the driver got all week, and when he says thank you, it is genuine.

I tip my barber. Last time it was $8. He immediately looked me in the eye and shook my hand. That kind of appreciation I may have made his day, is what is in it for me.

Waitresses same thing. Used to be a regular at a little wafflehouse. Same waitress almost everytime. Service got even better, started memorizing exactly what we wanted, got food before others, became 1st name basis too.



Mkang14 said:


> If someone hands me a soggy bill. They can keep their money.
> &#128072;


I used to get beer soaked bills for tips all this time in the cab! $20 bill soaked in beer? IDGAF, its money! I'll take it every time.



Mkang14 said:


> The idea of touching something that was once up Diamond's butt doesnt seem appealing. I will still take the money though.


The key is, touching money that was *almost* up Diamond's butt is appealing &#128527;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> The key is, touching money that was *almost* up Diamond's butt is appealing &#128527;


Eww eww ewwwwwwwwww yuck yuck yucky!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You think cash is dirty, you ever wonder about the baby seat in a grocery-store cart? How about the handle? How often do those things get washed, and you put your food in it.


----------



## Kazerun (Oct 31, 2016)

I will tip you really good In app and for sure 5 star you.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I am not really sure how any system of currency works, except maybe cowrie shells, those kind of make sense. Well, maybe if they still had the tasty animal inside.
> 
> But I do know that 26 USC 102 says that gifts aren't taxable income, and 26 USC 2503 provides that gifts to each person less than the annual inflation-adjusted amount (currently $15,000) are not subject to gift tax.


Agree on the Code as it reads today, what I am suggestion is what the future holds for a cashless society. I envision the Government doing away with sales tax and income tax and just adding a money transaction tax, every time money moves it is taxed. Won't happen overnight however I see it as a very possible outcome after moving to a cashless society.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> You think cash is dirty, you ever wonder about the baby seat in a grocery-store cart? How about the handle? How often do those things get washed, and you put your food in it.


Good point. I think it wouldnt hurt to think about this stuff given the current concern.

Yes, cash is dirty and I would still accept it as mentioned before. But I still prefer to tip electronically. Also, I just hate carrying money around. If someone takes your purse and you had $500, say bye bye. Now if you just had credit cards, cancel and get news ones &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Agree on the Code as it reads today, what I am suggestion is what the future holds for a cashless society. I envision the Government doing away with sales tax and income tax and just adding a money transaction tax, every time money moves it is taxed. Won't happen overnight however I see it as a very possible outcome after moving to a cashless society.


The majority of transactions by value have long been cashless. Checks are cashless too! Investment trading is a huge transaction volume.

In the US we don't have one government, we have 30,000 of them! And the Supreme Court recently enabled a whole lot of sales tax collection that didn't use to happen. So it is kinda the opposite, cash was taxed but a lot of cashless transactions were not and now they are.

In almost 30 years of tax practice I haven't seen hardly any simplification like a single rate transaction tax. It's only gotten more complicated as technology has enabled more complex laws.

If you have a taxable mutual fund, have a look at your 1099. Even if they aren't all filled in, you have boxes for dividends, qualified dividends, cap gain distributions, sec 1250 gain, sec 1202 gain, 28% gain, sec 199A dividends, private activity bond dividends. Several of those categories didn't exist back in the last major tax reform (1986), and one of them Trump's tax act added. Then you have to worry about treasury bond interest and muni bond interest, which are usually in a footnote. And of course your own gain or loss if you've sold any of your shares. So your say $1000 of mutual fund earnings can be taxed at potentially dozens of different rates, between federal and state. And local in some places.

One transaction rate for the whole country? Not in my lifetime.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> . And I use checks all the time to send and receive money


very old school and very very time consuming. I haven't wrote a check in decades. All ACH. Guess some of us old goats embrace technology much quicker. :smiles:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> If someone takes your purse and you had $500, say bye bye. Now if you just had credit cards, cancel and get news ones &#128512;&#128077;


I enjoy paying for everything the cheapest way possible, whether that be by Credit Card or by cash. I like paying with credit card when it is an option and there is no cash discount because I get 2% back on every purchase. I mainly like cash when the discount is greater than 2% for using cash, which it often is because of the heavy credit card processing fees that are charged.

It is true that if someone takes your purse and it has $500, you lose that $500. But, how often does that happen? Suppose you shop at a grocery store that does not accept credit cards (like Winco, for example), and save an average of $20 per trip due to the lower prices that result from a lack of credit card processing fees. As long as you only get your purse stolen 1 out of every 16 trips or less often, the cash savings still make it worthwhile.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> very old school and very very time consuming. I haven't wrote a check in decades. All ACH. Guess some of us old goats embrace technology much quicker. :smiles:


If you have checks they are much better than cash for some things. For example, you can sometimes find girls with a lot of boxes of cookies on a table, and if you have checks you can write any number you want on the check and the girls will give you all of the cookies, and they will be very happy about it. I did learn the hard way not to go back to the same girls the next year, for some reason they don't like repeat customers?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> the cash savings still make it worthwhile.


hence the ATM card. Cash is cash. :happy:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> hence the ATM card. Cash is cash. :happy:


Debit cards also have processing fees. Most gun retailers offer a 3-4% cash discount. They don't offer any discount for Debit cards.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jon Stoppable said:


> find girls with a lot of boxes of cookies on a table


well, as somebody who has bought like 8 boxes recently they take cash, AND credit cards. Just saying. Checks equal way way way too much time. and how green unfriendly. sheesh. How many guys carry checks? Few, to hard pass.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, as somebody who has bought like 8 boxes recently they take cash, AND credit cards. Just saying. Checks equal way way way too much time. and how green unfriendly. sheesh. How many guys carry checks? Few, to hard pass.


I will agree that credit cards are better than checks if you aren't wearing pants and don't have a shirt pocket (or also aren't wearing a shirt), because you can carry them in your mouth and they don't get ruined.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> well, as somebody who has bought like 8 boxes recently they take cash, AND credit cards. Just saying. Checks equal way way way too much time. and how green unfriendly. sheesh. How many guys carry checks? Few, to hard pass.


Are you referring to the time it takes to write a check? How are they green unfriendly? Because they use up a tiny sheet of paper and a tiny bit of ink? Because they take up a small space in a mail truck delivering tons of other letters? Credit cards use up plastic, and require card reading electronics. Massive E-Waste results. People in china are suffering polluted rivers and heavy metal poisoning from this kind of E-waste. I guarantee the environmental impact of writing a check is less than the environmental impact of credit cards.

I've already thrown away two credit card readers, personally. Seems like every other year, every gas pump and store changes out their card readers for the new models that are more tamper resistant, or designed for the new chip cards, or whatever the new thing is.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Are you referring to the time it takes to write a check? How are they green unfriendly?


Checks get scanned, scanners wear out too.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Checks get scanned, scanners wear out too.


I use my cell phone to scan checks.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I use my cell phone to scan checks.


Merchants don't. You probably use (or would use) your phone for Square, right? Most merchants don't, they have dedicated readers. Although at the Little League concession stand, they use Square on a celly. But they have a couple of burner cellys just for that purpose.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I just scanned in my fed tax return check and took part of it to max my roth for 2020 (which was already halfway btw, my return is not 6k but close).

but I contributed my roth contribution via check because 1) I get it for free and 2) it’s faster then ach transfer, I don’t think they accept wires even if I wanted to waste $25 and 3) they don’t accept cash, only checks in person.

I wouldn’t carry that much cash anyways. When I did my tattoos at bangbang they would do a surcharge of 9% for cc payments which I paid because I don’t want to carry anything bigger then a hundred on me at all times if possible.

once, I got a particularly expensive piece, and I finally convinced my chicken self to walk to the bank and withdraw a couple thousand and then walk over escorted.

9% would have been harsh.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Merchants don't. You probably use (or would use) your phone for Square, right? Most merchants don't, they have dedicated readers. Although at the Little League concession stand, they use Square on a celly. But they have a couple of burner cellys just for that purpose.


Well, I don't know what qualifies as a merchant. But I accept checks for classes I teach as well as guns I sell as a federally licensed firearms retailer, and I use my Wells Fargo app on my cell phone, and snap a picture of the check.

It takes me about 20 seconds to cash a check this way. I suppose big box stores might have some clunky check scanner, but for small business owners I doubt this is common.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I enjoy paying for everything the cheapest way possible, whether that be by Credit Card or by cash. I like paying with credit card when it is an option and there is no cash discount because I get 2% back on every purchase. I mainly like cash when the discount is greater than 2% for using cash, which it often is because of the heavy credit card processing fees that are charged.
> 
> It is true that if someone takes your purse and it has $500, you lose that $500. But, how often does that happen? Suppose you shop at a grocery store that does not accept credit cards (like Winco, for example), and save an average of $20 per trip due to the lower prices that result from a lack of credit card processing fees. As long as you only get your purse stolen 1 out of every 16 trips or less often, the cash savings still make it worthwhile.


Chase! Always between 1% to 6% cash back. Pay it off before statement and no interest. Cant remember the last time I paid interest on it &#128522;.

When I was in high school I would throw my money in the front pocket of my jansport back pack. Then in class I would open it to get a pencil out or I forget to zip. People would steal it or I would drop it. Also how often I found money in the dryer &#129318;‍♀.

Granted I'm much more organized and responsible now but still dont like that additional responsibility.

By the way my daughter has gone through my purse and destroyed items.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> once, I got a particularly expensive piece, and I finally convinced my chicken self to walk to the bank and withdraw a couple thousand and then walk over escorted.


I can't say I really understand tattoos (because of the fur of course), but that would be so much food! I'd have to drive for weeks to eat that much?! :confusion:



Trafficat said:


> Well, I don't know what qualifies as a merchant. But I accept checks for classes I teach as well as guns I sell as a federally licensed firearms retailer, and I use my Wells Fargo app on my cell phone, and snap a picture of the check.
> 
> It takes me about 20 seconds to cash a check this way. I suppose big box stores might have some clunky check scanner, but for small business owners I doubt this is common.


A moderately busy small merchant will have a daily cash deposit, so the few checks they get go with that. Doing the phone photo thing would be a bit slower, since the stamp on the back is the same either way, and writing a line on a deposit slip takes less than 20 seconds. Then the bank will run the check through their scanner. That merchant will go through a credit card reader every few years. Honestly it would be hard to say which has a greater impact. It's probably negligible compared with how often the stupid cash register breaks.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> I can't say I really understand tattoos (because of the fur of course), but that would be so much food! I'd have to drive for weeks to eat that much?! :confusion:


We can shave the fur before we tattoo you, and then when the fur grows back it'll just be our little secret 

but yes, it's $$$. If people want to make $$$, be good at fine lines and drawing and you'll make bank. Someone like mr. k (look up on Instagram) charges a Flat $1500 for first hour and gaw knows how much after in 2017... 2020 no doubt his prices has gone up










food feeds but then is gone. Tattoos done right is forever.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Not so long ago there was a discussion about cash tips versus electronic tips.
> 
> Some, such as myself always tip electronically and made it a point to bring up how dirty cash is (along with many other negatives). Others say they always tip cash &#128181; because it's not taxed, etc.
> 
> ...


Yes I'll still take cash and shake hands. Smh. Snowflakes everywhere out here.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> food feeds but then is gone. Tattoos done right is forever.


Until some other animal eats my carcass, I guess :frown:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Also how often I found money in the dryer &#129318;‍♀.


It seems like stopping money laundering is the main reason people want a cashless society. Personally, I see clean money as an societal advantage since many average bears like Jon Stoppable carry their money in their mouth.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Until some other animal eats my carcass, I guess :frown:


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> You think cash is dirty, you ever wonder about the baby seat in a grocery-store cart? How about the handle? How often do those things get washed, and you put your food in it.


And that's why I don't put food on the front, top part of the cart where a baby or toddler just sat and may have pooped his/her diaper.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yes I'll still take cash and shake hands. Smh. Snowflakes everywhere out here.


So this is the definition of snowflake huh. Who knew?

Let me tell you mine...

People that cant handle someone else's opinion. Smh &#128515;. Snowflakes


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> So this is the definition of snowflake huh. Who knew?
> 
> Let me tell you mine...
> 
> People that cant handle someone else's opinion. Smh &#128515;. Snowflakes


Oh I can handle it and I even gave you a response.

2020 snowflake- I'm scared to take money from someone in fear of getting a virus. Yes. This is the definition of a snowflake.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Oh I can handle it and I even gave you a response.
> 
> 2020 snowflake- I'm scared to take money from someone in fear of getting a virus. Yes. This is the definition of a snowflake.


Again. As mentioned, I'd still take it. Just prefer electronic.

Preferences!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jon Stoppable said:


> A moderately busy small merchant will have a daily cash deposit, so the few checks they get go with that. Doing the phone photo thing would be a bit slower, since the stamp on the back is the same either way, and writing a line on a deposit slip takes less than 20 seconds. Then the bank will run the check through their scanner. That merchant will go through a credit card reader every few years. Honestly it would be hard to say which has a greater impact. It's probably negligible compared with how often the stupid cash register breaks.


Good point about the cash registers. My business is too small, I guess. I don't have registers. I never deposit cash into the bank except immediately prior to a large credit card or check purchase that needs the funds in the bank. Checks get deposited to bank wirelessly. It is very rare for me to visit a bank for either deposit or to withdraw, because it seems like I always have thousands in the bank and also thousands in cash kept in a home where there are usually 1-3 armed people hanging around 24/7.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> pple carry cash-there are hole in the wall spots that will only accept cash, dive bars and oh, pple who know cash is still preferred.


My favorite: "I'll tip in the App, I don't carry cash" .... really? because I just picked you up from a cash only bar.......


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> My favorite: "I'll tip in the App, I don't carry cash" .... really? because I just picked you up from a cash only bar.......


Yeah, I'm often curious as to how people manage to be at strip clubs without cash.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah, I'm often curious as to how people manage to be at strip clubs without cash.


Maybe their wives took their cash away.


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

E: verbally, "I'll tip you in the app"


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sick Duck said:


> E: verbally, "I'll tip you in the app"


Hey duckie I haven't seen u pop up in my notifications , glad to see corona 19 didn't take u.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah, I'm often curious as to how people manage to be at strip clubs without cash.


Well, in strip club cases I can see them 'leaving' with no cash :roflmao:


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

A talented stripper knows how to separate a mark from his cash (not necessarily you, @DriverMark)

I had a friend whose wife was a stripper, and she participated in online forums dedicated to strippers where they share various tricks of the trade on how to hustle every single dollar out of a mark.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Sick Duck said:


> A talented stripper knows how to separate a mark from his cash (not necessarily you, @DriverMark)
> 
> I had a friend whose wife was a stripper, and she participated in online forums dedicated to strippers where they share various tricks of the trade on how to hustle every single dollar out of a mark.


Do they really call them marks? I thought con artists called their victims marks.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Do they really call them marks? I thought con artists called their victims marks.


Everytime a stripper gets you into your wallet by jiggling her melons in your face, does she not take you for another buck or five in greenbacks? Lmao


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Everytime a stripper gets you into your wallet by jiggling her melons in your face, does she not take you for another buck or five in greenbacks? Lmao


Seems like the guy is getting what he's paying for though, no trickery involved.

As fun as strip clubs sound, I've never been to one except to get a kickback. Too rich for my blood.


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Do they really call them marks? I thought con artists called their victims marks.


Don't recall if that was the term used but yes they viewed their "clients" as suckers to hustle every last dollar out of by any means necessary, and not as a respected customer or whatever. Tips and tricks on what to say and do depending on the different types of marks that come and how to take all their money.

If you don't believe me, try googling. I'm sure those forums didn't just disappear


----------



## Flash Gordon (Aug 3, 2018)

If we are talking about how I tip an Uber Lyft driver then I would only tip them cash. Why?

I always tip the drivers as I am a driver too. Most will appreciate the next sentence:

"Great ride, thanks, I will tip you in the app." As we all know, any pax that says this never tip! Period.

I never used to tell drivers that I would tip in the app, I just tipped them in the app, silently. I am a toes to the curb rider, waiting for the ride and looking at which direction they're coming from so I am on the right side of the road for them, I am quiet, pleasant, hello, thank you and goodbye kinda rider. Problem, my rider rating sucked! So now I tip the same amount in cash and my ratings are back up. 

Tip drivers in cash, 5* on either side, problem of ratings solved!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I haven't had a cash tip in months.


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

A while back maybe a month ago I got a $5 cash tip, after not having received one in what felt like months. I was so surprised I almost stuttered and forgot what to say.

Then out of nowhere I got a $165 cash tip on a 3/4 mile minfare ride. Never would have ever imagined that happening. Then a $6 here $2 there etc. I'm almost positive it was just luck and not something different o was doing. Especially not the $165.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sick Duck said:


> A while back maybe a month ago I got a $5 cash tip, after not having received one in what felt like months. I was so surprised I almost stuttered and forgot what to say.
> 
> Then out of nowhere I got a $165 cash tip on a 3/4 mile minfare ride. Never would have ever imagined that happening. Then a $6 here $2 there etc. I'm almost positive it was just luck and not something different o was doing. Especially not the $165.


There's a story there you're not telling.


----------



## Sick Duck (Feb 11, 2020)

I don't want to tell the story because I don't want somebody to use the story against me to snitch on me.

Snitching seems very rampant around here


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Sick Duck said:


> A while back maybe a month ago I got a $5 cash tip, after not having received one in what felt like months. I was so surprised I almost stuttered and forgot what to say.
> 
> Then out of nowhere I got a $165 cash tip on a 3/4 mile minfare ride. Never would have ever imagined that happening. Then a $6 here $2 there etc. I'm almost positive it was just luck and not something different o was doing. Especially not the $165.


I got a $78 tip (bcause that was all the cash she had) from a lady in her late 50's for 1/4 mile minimum fare ride. It was late at night and pings were few and far in between. We started talking about ghosts and haunted houses. Got to her resort, ended the trip, turned Lyft back on and sat there and chatted for another 7-10 minutes before I got my next ride request. As she got out she dug through her purse and tossed all the cash she had on my front passenger seat. Said it was the best conversation she had in a long long time and thanked me as she closed the door.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Are you referring to the time it takes to write a check?


AND to process said check. So retro and sloooowwwwww. NO way you will sway me on this, so time to move along. ACH, wire, or death. :happy:


----------



## UBER-FAILS (Mar 12, 2020)

WTF is a tip?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Not so long ago there was a discussion about cash tips versus electronic tips.
> 
> Some, such as myself always tip electronically and made it a point to bring up how dirty cash is (along with many other negatives). Others say they always tip cash &#128181; because it's not taxed, etc.
> 
> ...


Drivers are relying on tips at this point to have a good day. I have stopped enabling them being able to abuse themselves for $2 rides. #notip



UBER-GARGLES-DONKEY-BALLZ said:


> WTF is a tip?


 That's what she said


----------



## 1Deadman (Nov 6, 2019)

Cash so the driver does not have to claim it on taxes.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kazerun said:


> I will tip you really good In app and for sure 5 star you.


I don't know if I should believe you &#129300;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I don't know if I should believe you &#129300;
> View attachment 429079


I'm telling you it's accurate. I've taken them all as pax before. To be fair, @The Gift of Fish gave me this packet of biscuits, but I'm not sure if food counts.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I'm telling you it's accurate. I've taken them all as pax before. To be fair, @The Gift of Fish gave me this packet of biscuits, but I'm not sure if food counts.
> 
> View attachment 429111


I don't remember voting in that poll. I'm being fitted up. Framed.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I don't remember voting in that poll. I'm being fitted up. Framed.


Fitted up is framed?


reg barclay said:


> I'm telling you it's accurate. I've taken them all as pax before. To be fair, @The Gift of Fish gave me this packet of biscuits, but I'm not sure if food counts.
> 
> View attachment 429111


i love that shiet but the dark chocolate. I like to think I'm satisfying my sweet tooth AND BEING HEALTHY at the same time.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks everyone for who participated in the poll!

Especially those that voted no tip. Your selection will be used against you in the court of UP, in the case you ever complain about tips in future threads. &#128578;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Fitted up is framed?


Exactly. @Mkang14 stitched me up like a kipper.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Exactly. @Mkang14 stitched me up like a kipper.


That awkward moment when you quote and mention 2 people that dont talk &#128517;&#128514;


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> That awkward moment when you quote and mention 2 people that dont talk &#128517;&#128514;


The only person I talk to is @reg barclay when we complain about Americans.

And @sellkatsell44, when she has time to pencil me into her schedule.


----------



## ryanangery (Jul 8, 2019)

cash is always good and no one can keep track of it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The only person I talk to is @reg barclay when we complain about Americans.
> 
> And @sellkatsell44, when she has time to pencil me into her schedule.


I meant Sell and I dont speak. Just getting more awkward. &#129327;&#128299;

I would love to hear a conversation between you and reg &#128512;. British accent is &#128076;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The only person I talk to is @reg barclay when we complain about Americans.


Don't listen to him, I never complain about Americans, honest &#128527;.

In fact, this is my favourite song :


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The only person I talk to is @reg barclay when we complain about Americans.
> 
> And @sellkatsell44, when she has time to pencil me into her schedule.


I feel like it's the other way around.

And technically I was born in hk while it was still under British rule, just before we got handed over so, technically...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> And technically I was born in hk while it was still under British rule, just before we got handed over so, technically...


I remember watching the hand over on TV when I was a teen. Seemed kind of strange. We leased it for 99 years or something.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Wow, I remember watching the hand over on TV when I was younger. Seemed kind of strange. We leased it for 99 years or something.


I visited Hong Kong a year before the handover. &#127469;&#127472;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I was there a year b4 turnover via a cruise. 
then Vietnam, which had just opened to Americans.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> I visited Hong Kong a year before the handover. &#127469;&#127472;


As a card carrying communist, I'm sure you were there celebrating &#129315;. JK.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> As a card carrying communist, I'm sure you were there celebrating &#129315;. JK.


As an anti-imperialist I thought it made some sense. &#127468;&#127463;

I really dislike China, though. &#127464;&#127475;

I have mixed feelings, especially now that Hong Kong's democratic tendencies conflict with Chinese rule.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I’m not a huge fan of China at all even tho my previous boss (one of many) was from China and treated me very well. Paid a teenager $36/hr plus free lunch.

the thing is, it’s a huge country. I can’t hate on everyone from China obv but the way that country is run... makes me glad my grandfather (30 years my senior to my grandma, his second wife) had to flee because of Mao decades ago and settled in hk. His brother fled to Taiwan but we lost track from what I heard.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> As an anti-imperialist I thought it made some sense. &#127468;&#127463;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> As an anti-imperialist I thought it made some sense. &#127468;&#127463;


Come on, we gave the world cricket and left side driving &#127951;&#128663;.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Come on, we gave the world cricket and left side driving &#127951;&#128663;.


And the English language. I'm benefitting from our ancestors' hegemony but I'm happy it's over, too.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

waldowainthrop said:


> And the English language. I'm benefitting from our ancestors' hegemony but I'm happy it's over, too.


While I don't condone what was done, and in no way advocate a return to colonialism. I don't think we can judge *everything* that happened in the past though the lens of modern ideas or standards (emphasis on *everything, *because IMO certain things were just evil regardless). I think that's where modern liberal thought sometimes contradicts itself. By factoring in understanding of cultural norms, ideas, and context, when judging non western civilizations. But not extending the same courtesy to western civilizations of the past.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Cash but if I happen to have none on me I will let the driver end the ride and show him or her that I tipped them


----------

